# "Bad News Bears" actress Sammi Kane Kraft killed in car crash



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> The actress who portrayed a pitcher in the 2005 remake of "The Bad News Bears" reportedly died from injuries suffered in an apparent drunk-driving related crash in California.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times reports that Sammi Kane Kraft, 20, was a passenger in a vehicle that rear-ended a tractor-trailer about 1:30 a.m. Wednesday near the Crenshaw Boulevard exit of the Santa Monica Freeway, a California Highway Patrol spokesman said.
> 
> Kraft portrayed pitcher Amanda Whurlitzer in "The Bad News Bears," reprising the role made famous by Oscar-winner Tatum O'Neal.


From what I have read, this was her only acting role but had a fastball at the time of filming the 2005 remake at 70+ mph


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------

